# Finale vs finale printmusic differencies where i found them?



## JPQ (Feb 15, 2021)

Finale vs finale printmusic differencies where i found them?


----------



## JJP (Feb 15, 2021)

Printmusic is limited to 24 staves is Windows only. I think there may be other limitations as well.

I don't know what the future is for Printmusic. I don't think it has been updated in a while.


----------



## JPQ (Apr 12, 2021)

Good know later fact and current trial has issues i fee parlyl slow.


----------

